# Generating ideas on iPad



## rmak (Wednesday at 1:49 PM)

Hi I’m not sure if this is the right area to post this. 

I saw that scaler 2 recently got released on iOS, and it got me thinking of there are a lot of users that use an iPad to generate ideas and subsequently take them to their cpus to work on and mix. 

If yes, what are some of the software that you use for that purpose. I know about staffpad, but I have had difficulty getting the software to recognize my writing maybe because I have some tremors with my hands. Can you use scaler 2 in garage band and control other instrument tracks with scaler? Any input would help. Thanks!


----------

